# Carpro ECH2O Review



## waqasr

Firstly apologies for the poor picture quality, my note 4 broke and using an old s4. Secondly never really written up a review so any questions just ask.

Right this is my daily 16 yr old with 215k on the clock. It wasnt hugely dirty, around 2 weeks worth.

So ive come from using ONR and Wolfs Mean Green and have been exclusively doing rinseless washes for about 5 years.

I brought the 500ml bottle direct from Carpro for £14.30-ish after DW discount and was nicely sent a bottle with a trigger sprayer too. Unfortunately there was a small leak when it was posted and I sent Craig a message just to let him know and maybe to tape down the lids to avoid any accidents (he offered me a full refund or replacement but it was a minor spill so I declined his kind offer) but it appeared my lid was faulty so he sent me a replacement lid and an extra 50ml which was highly appreciated.:thumb:

So its a nice bright teal colour and a fairly thick liquid, which I like because it gives the impression there is something of substance in this stuff. Mean green was very thin in comparison.

Smell wise Ive read other reviews where they cant really smell anything but I get a pleasant citrus zesty, very fresh sort of fragrance.

I put 15ml in 2l of water which gave a dilution of 1:133, though upto 1:200 is fine.

When washing it felt very slick and one wipe left the panel nice and clean.

With ECH2O your supposed to dry it, spray some more and spread, let it haze and wipe it off.

What I did was wash the whole car without drying panel by panel. Once all the way around then sprayed it with a dilution of 1:20 and then one wipe with a drying towel to pick up most of it but leave a little to haze and then around once again to buff the haze. The haze left buffs off *very* easily and is no effort at all.

So onto pics, not hugely dirty









Extra 50ml Craig sent to me 


15ml, this is the lid from a 32oz ONR bottle, I glued it to the lid so it doesnt get lost!


In the bucket, 15ml completely changed the colour of the water, 15ml of mean green didnt do much to the colour of it, which didnt really fill me with confidence but Wolfs is still perfectly safe to use



MFs in bucket, this is my preferred method, saves on product, water and doesn't introduce contamination on the wash media.



Dirt from bonnet





I found it clings more to the surface, which is probably due to the SIo2 in it helping it bond to the paint. But it dried up very easy and one wipe pretty much does it.



1:20 dilution used after the whole car had been cleaned.


Heres the haze, it hazes fairly quickly and again removes so easy



Finally some finished pics











Now for anyone dubious about rinse-less washes. I've not machined my car for atleast 3 years maybe 4. I dont use glazes either so no fillers.

These two pictures are of my boot lid which as we all know gets filthy on a hatchback, but mine is still pretty much swirl free



This is abit of haze I missed.


This panel I painted in this Asda underground car park, you may have seen my thread HERE and this was done almost 6 months ago. I finished by wet sanding and correcting the paint on it and the car has been washed at least 15-20 times since then and the panel is still pretty much perfect.







So rinseless washes are perfectly safe and I'd have no problem recommending this type of washing and now especially with Carpro Ech2o. Ive used 3 different types of rinseless washes now and this by far is my favourite and ive only used it once. For anyone already doing rinseless washing, get a bottle and im certain you wont regret it.

If you got this far, thanks for reading:wave:.


----------



## Aficior

Impressive. You should also do a write up on how you do a rinseless wash.


----------



## DLGWRX02

Are you in the same underground car park washing your motor.? They will be charging you rent soon..lol. Great job btw.


----------



## waqasr

Aficior said:


> Impressive. You should also do a write up on how you do a rinseless wash.


I might do, but its easier if you just search up the garry dean wash method.



DLGWRX02 said:


> Are you in the same underground car park washing your motor.? They will be charging you rent soon..lol. Great job btw.


Lol yup, they charge for parking over 1 hour, Asda closes at 11pm so I arrive at 10:30:devil:


----------



## A&J

Nice review waqasr :thumb:

How is the cleaning power compared to Mean green and ONR?

Did you notice any difference in water behavior...Does the Sio2 particles add anything to the protection?


----------



## waqasr

Thanks A&J. In my opinion, its cleaning power is better. Reason I say this is, with my normal routine with the other shampoos, when im drying off my drying towel still picks up some dirt, though a small amount. With this I had a completely clean drying towel afterwards. Like i said earlier it feels alot slicker too, just glides on the panel.

I would say there is definitely protection there. I normally use BSD after drying but didnt this time as I used Ech2o at 1:20. Beading is definitly there as its just rained now. Not quite as strong as BSD but its very good.


----------



## A&J

waqasr said:


> In my opinion, *its cleaning power is better*. Reason I say this is, with my normal routine with the other shampoos, when im drying off my drying towel still picks up some dirt, though a small amount. With this I had a completely clean drying towel afterwards. Like i said earlier *it feels alot slicker* too, just glides on the panel.


Would you say this is due to the 1:133 mix instead of 1:256 for ONR and 1:500 for Mean green?

BTW which dilution ratio do you use for Mean green?


----------



## waqasr

Not really because I always put a 15ml cap in 2l of water. So all should have been the same dilution. I know wolfs says 1:500 but I was abit uncomfortable using it at that ratio.


----------



## A&J

Great...thanks...Now I really have to buy Ech2o! Its been on my wish list since it came out.


----------



## waqasr

You wont regret it!


----------



## toni

I use Mean Green at the recommended dilution without any issues. Although I always do multiple passes, never go one wipe and then dry.

Ech2o is on my list to try :thumb:


----------



## goat

I didn't really get on with onr but very tempted to give the carpro a go looks excellent.


----------



## Stephan

Does Echo stain the washmedia like ONR?

Really hate that, Mean Green is like a normaal shampoo .


----------



## waqasr

goat said:


> I didn't really get on with onr but very tempted to give the carpro a go looks excellent.


I never really liked it a whole lot myself



Stephan said:


> Does Echo stain the washmedia like ONR?
> 
> Really hate that, Mean Green is like a normaal shampoo .


Nope no staining as far as I can see, only done 1 wash yet.


----------



## Stephan

Thanks !


----------



## lowejackson

Great review Waqasr

Although I am very happy with ONR, I really should buy the CarPro product one day. There are also lots of very positive reviews on the American forums.

I think it is great we are seeing more and more products in this area


----------



## tosh

Just bought some - will give it a go today (against ONR) and report back.


----------



## tosh

Did a rinse-free wash with this today
50ml of Ech2o in 10L water - washed with a Zymol sponge (1:200)
(same dilution as I use for ONR)

Good solid cleaning power, rinse bucket was very dirty - drying the car left the body slicker than an ONR wash would; I would expect that, as this is designed to leave protection behind.

I used a 1:15 dilution as a QD to do the shuts and sills (30ml in 500ml bottle) - and again, good performance, if not up there with the slickest of QDs.

If you don't like ONR (for some reason) then this is a good alternative.


----------



## sm81

20 ml to 10l water should be sufficience


----------



## tosh

sm81 said:


> 20 ml to 10l water should be sufficience


I took my dilution from here:

https://carpro.uk.com/products/ech2o500
https://www.carpro-us.com/latest-products/carpro-ech2o-concentrate-17oz-500ml/

as it's not listed on the bottle - only the Waterless and QDs are listed.



> 500ml makes up to 2 Gallons of (1:15) Waterless Spray
> 500ml makes up to 3 1/4 Gallons of Quick Detailer (1:25)
> 500ml makes up to 5 1/4 Gallons of Clay Lubricant (1:40)
> 500ml makes up to 26 1/2 Gallons of Rinse-less Wash (1:200)


----------



## lowejackson

Can the ECH20 be used on the interior (leather, plastic, fabric etc) as ONR can. There is no reason why it should but I am simply curious.


----------



## chongo

lowejackson said:


> Can the ECH20 be used on the interior (leather, plastic, fabric etc) as ONR can. There is no reason why it should but I am simply curious.


ONR on fabric and leather  never know this could be used


----------



## lowejackson

chongo said:


> ONR on fabric and leather  never know this could be used


On (coated) leather and plastic it works well as a quick cleaner. On fabric it works well on light stains and emergency cleaning which is how I have used it many times. It obviously has limitations on carpet and fabric yet it will clean light stains. What is nice about ONR on material is it will not build up, clog or need rinsing.

ONR works well with a wet/vac and is (officially) safe in a steamer, as an aside the dedicated fabric/carpet cleaner is also safe in a steamer.

I initially thought ONR would add some gloss to the interior but it does not, the key is to use a short or relatively short nap MF cloth. Obviously it cannot compete against an APC and will not remove heavy dirt but will remove light oils and general dirt.

It would be fantastic if other products such as the CarPro could be as versatile or perhaps it can do things which ONR cannot do although maybe it is just a damn good exterior cleaner


----------



## chongo

Now that's a response, cheers for that I must give it a try and see for my self.


----------



## tosh

lowejackson said:


> Can the ECH20 be used on the interior (leather, plastic, fabric etc) as ONR can. There is no reason why it should but I am simply curious.


I have given my leather and plastics the once over with Ech2o - no problems using it as a quick interior detailer.

(Basically, with my now damp extra plush towel that I used to QD the exterior and door shuts, I flipped to a clean side, sprayed it moist, and gave the interior a wipe down.)

It leaves nothing behind at all; no darkening of the plastics, and no sheen on the seats. But I found it very useful to dust down the entire interior before I followed up with a proper quick interior detailer (either Meguiars or Sonax at the moment).

Haven't tried it on cloth - I assume it would act exactly the same as ONR; I've never used ONR in that way so far.


----------



## lowejackson

Tosh, great to hear the CarPro is also effective on the interior


----------



## sm81

Does Ech20 leaves any streaks to glasses?

Is there any benefit to buy both: Ech20 and ONR?


----------



## tosh

sm81 said:


> Does Ech20 leaves any streaks to glasses?
> 
> Is there any benefit to buy both: Ech20 and ONR?


No streaks on glass but I used a fresh towel. To be honest I don't use anything other than glass cleaner any more.

Ech2o can be used waterless and rinseless; ONR is only supposed to be used rinseless. You of course can try whatever you want. I would say that Ech2o is a better QD than ONR at QD dilution ratio if you want to use it that way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234

Has anyone tried this with a sponge? I use onr with a smooth egg sponge wondering if this will be similar- I don't see why not, want to give it a try


----------



## A&J

ah234 said:


> Has anyone tried this with a sponge? I use onr with a smooth egg sponge wondering if this will be similar- I don't see why not, want to give it a try


I wash with a sponge...Ill be buying echo tomorrow...will let you know how it works out as a rinseless dilluted 1:200 using a sponge.

Im betting its fine.


----------



## ah234

A&J said:


> I wash with a sponge...Ill be buying echo tomorrow...will let you know how it works out as a rinseless dilluted 1:200 using a sponge.
> 
> Im betting its fine.


Awesome thanks :thumb:


----------



## waqasr

A&J said:


> I wash with a sponge...Ill be buying echo tomorrow...will let you know how it works out as a rinseless dilluted 1:200 using a sponge.
> 
> Im betting its fine.


Id be interested to see your thoughts on it A&J, glad people are giving this a try.


----------



## A&J

waqasr said:


> Id be interested to see your thoughts on it A&J, glad people are giving this a try.


I wanted to buy it ever since it came out...it just took me a while.

Will report in my rinseless wash test thread.


----------



## lowejackson

First of all, I need to give a huge thank you to Tosh for sending me a sample of Ech20.

My first play was with this as a QD on dusting duties inside the house. What first struck me was how slick this feels compared to ONR. Both seem to clean equally well but I would give a slightly higher mark for slickness of application. The surface also felt slightly slicker after drying, one thing which is needed is an additional buff which is not required with ONR.

As a rinseless wash, it is also very slick but again seem to give equal cleaning power to ONR. The only coating I have on my car is Dlux on the exterior trim, using Ech20 did seem to be slightly easier to clean and possibly a higher gloss compared to ONR. Maybe it is some complimentary chemistry or perhaps it likes coatings more than waxes but there was a (small) change in behaviour. As with the QD dilution, there did seem to be a tiny haze left behind. This is easily removed with a cloth but this does mean an additional step compared to ONR.

I can easily see many people liking this product, it is very slick on application and left a slick surface behind. I have not tried the green ONR with wax and maybe this would be a better comparator to Ech20 as they both leave some protection behind. I would still give ONR higher marks for versatility and for overall ease of use i.e. does not need additional buffing but Ech20 is a nice product and for anyone looking for a rinseless/waterless/QD product it is without doubt worthy of serious consideration. It would be interesting to hear from those with a coating who have tried Ech20


----------



## A&J

Ive done a few washes with it now so here are my two cents about the product



A&J said:


> Car washed after 36 days and 850km. Temperature was around 17 deg. C and sunny.
> 
> Products used were:
> Carpro Ech2o
> Gyeon silk dryer
> CG miracle dryer
> 
> Pre wash state
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been more than a month since my last wash and the car still isnt dirty...its dusty but nothing dramatic.
> 
> Today I used Carpro Ech2o which was new to me. I bought the 500ml bottle for 13,95 EUR from a detailing shop in my country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First look at it and you notice its not watery like ONR but much thicker ...something like a polish which in my eyes makes it very concentrated.
> The product is green in color and minty smell which is probably from peppermint oils added (check the warning description). Its not a "pure shampoo" as it is suppose to leave some SiO2 sealant protection behind. Dilution ratios for rinseless washing are poor which makes this the most expensive wash Ive done BUT since its meant to be used more as a waterless wash it just could be the cheapest one around with dilution ratios reaching from 1:5 to 1:15 for waterless. QD ratios are even higher. The ratio I used for rinseless was around 1:200 or 1:187 to be exact. I used 2 gallons of water or 7500ml. 1:200 ratio should see me at 37,5ml of product, I rounded it up to 40ml.
> For my pre-wash or pre-spray I used Ech2o in a 1:15 dillution ratio (60ml in 1l sprayer) which in the end I used 550ml in total. Surprisingly low usage.
> 
> When I mixed it into the bucket It was quite thick and diddnt seperate in the water straight away. If anyone used CG citrus wash and gloss shampoo...well it was something like that. I needed to stir it quite a bit to mix the solution into the water which also made it foam a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had my rubber gloves on but I could instantly feel the lubrication of this product between my fingers. And even later on when I was washing the car with my sponge the sponge was gliding ontop of the surface. This truly is a very well lubricated product.
> 
> The pre-spray was used liberally to ensure all surfaces were coated with this. I noticed no run offs infact the solution clinged on the surface like glue. As said before my sponge soaked in 1:200 solution just glided ontop the surface. I went over it twice. For drying I soked and wringed my Gyeon towel folded in 1/4. I spritzed it with the pre-wash solution and in straight lines dried the panel. I had to hurry as I was working under the sun and the panels were warm. Try to wash with foam and shampoo on the sun...go on I dare you :devil::lol:
> 
> All in all it cleaned great although it was a bit of a time waster with the drying part. The sealant part left some hazing behind so I had to go back and buff that off. Even now here and there some parts are not perfect so I advise you to follow up with a QD after washing the entire car. That is my single bad experience with this product but Im very impressed with the rest. The paint felt very slick and glossy. I cant comment on added protection as Ive not tested that. Overall I give it a score of 8/10.
> 
> The wash and at the end of the video is swirl finding
> 
> Rinseless testing over winter - 8th wash and swirl finding - YouTube
> 
> End result pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conclusion
> Its a very good product but I feel its over-concentrated. Its a bit too oily (all of you who tried it might feel the same) and I dont like the fact I had to check my results and fix what was just a hazy look. I may use a weaker solution next time and hope things will be better. Im very pleased with the waterless solution as I think that it was strong enough to clean even at 1:15 ratio.
> 
> As for swirles...well they haven't gone anywhere...no worries there :lol: I cant comment if there are any new ones but to be fair the car could use a very light polish or a glaze to cover some hologram like marring. Nothing major.
> 
> As mentioned in the video I decided to do only 2 more videos. Wash #9 will be with Optimum no-rinse and Opti clean and #10 will be a battle comparison of waterless washes between Optimum opti-clean and Carpro Ech2o. I will try to give my point into which is better and why.
> 
> My final update will be polishing and swirl removing update. I will try to show what it will take to remove this damage caused not by my rinseless washing but by my poor drying which I am well aware.
> 
> Thanks for watching
> 
> Until next time :wave:
> 
> A&J


And comparison between the products Ive used so far!



A&J said:


> From my experience:
> 
> Mean green is the strongest and cheapest. Its a pure shampoo so it doesn't alter LSP beading. It could be a bit slicker IMO. Sadly its not available here anymore.
> 
> Ech2o is the slickest and with good cleaning. Economically its not bad. Its a very cost effective waterless wash and it can be diluted 1:256 for rinseless without a problem. The price is similar to ONR. I just dont like the hazing part because you keep chasing your tail and spend way too much time wiping the parts that you already washed.
> 
> Surf city garage gives me the best finish. Its a bit less lubricated than Ech2o but its not far off. Its still very much lubricated even at 1:256. It cleans good and it leaves a carnauba like finish behind that makes you just stop and admire the look of the car once its done. It can be used as a waterless and it wipes off easy which is a big plus. It smells nice and its just a brilliant product.
> 
> Chemical guys rinse free does not stand out from the 3 above. Its a decent cleaner, OK at lubrication and nothing special at the finish. Its suppose to contain gloss enhancers but I dont see the difference. Its average but it works and like I said it doesnt stand out from the rest.
> 
> ONR is the most versatile of the bunch although I bet every rinseless shampoo can be use similar. Its not the strongest cleaner and it does stain the wash media but it works, it smells nice, and it wipes off easy. It has a different formula from the rest as they all foam up, ONR doesnt. It also drags dirt to the bottom of the bucket. Its a water softener which is good as the water here is hard. It leaves behind some protection which lasts a day or two and the wax version is even better. Like all OPT products its easy to use and works great with other OPT products formula wise. The OPT s.y.n.e.r.g.y. is probably why I love it so much. All products working together. They are all easy to use and produce top results so I dont really have the need (except my curiosity) to look away from Optimum.
> 
> So far Ive not used a bad rinseless product. They are all good and they all work but at the end of the day its just a personal preference which one you choose.


----------



## A&J

lowejackson said:


> First of all, I need to give a huge thank you to Tosh for sending me a sample of Ech20.
> 
> My first play was with this as a QD on dusting duties inside the house. What first struck me was how slick this feels compared to ONR. Both seem to clean equally well but I would give a slightly higher mark for slickness of application. The surface also felt slightly slicker after drying, one thing which is needed is an additional buff which is not required with ONR.
> 
> As a rinseless wash, it is also very slick but again seem to give equal cleaning power to ONR. The only coating I have on my car is Dlux on the exterior trim, using Ech20 did seem to be slightly easier to clean and possibly a higher gloss compared to ONR. Maybe it is some complimentary chemistry or perhaps it likes coatings more than waxes but there was a (small) change in behaviour. As with the QD dilution, there did seem to be a tiny haze left behind. This is easily removed with a cloth but this does mean an additional step compared to ONR.
> 
> I can easily see many people liking this product, it is very slick on application and left a slick surface behind. I have not tried the green ONR with wax and maybe this would be a better comparator to Ech20 as they both leave some protection behind. I would still give ONR higher marks for versatility and for overall ease of use i.e. does not need additional buffing but Ech20 is a nice product and for anyone looking for a rinseless/waterless/QD product it is without doubt worthy of serious consideration. It would be interesting to hear from those with a coating who have tried Ech20


I think we have come to the same conclusion. Ech2o is a great lubricated cleaner but the haziness in the end adds just another step which should not be needed.

I dont know but you guys but the sealant part isnt doing much for me. No altered water behaviour or anything.


----------



## lowejackson

A&J said:


> I think we have come to the same conclusion. Ech2o is a great lubricated cleaner but the haziness in the end adds just another step which should not be needed.
> 
> I dont know but you guys but the sealant part isnt doing much for me. No altered water behaviour or anything.


A&J, just watched your Ech20 video, nice work :thumb: Also enjoyed your OPT polishing video, no idea what you said but the results were good


----------



## A&J

lowejackson said:


> A&J, just watched your Ech20 video, nice work :thumb: Also enjoyed your OPT polishing video, no idea what you said but the results were good


Thanks ...Ive done a OPT hyper correction system review on a local forum. The most comments I got was "Why diddnt you tape the black plastics?". And you mr. Lowejackson you already knows why :thumb:

Im sorry now I havent done one in english version


----------



## lowejackson

A&J said:


> Thanks ...Ive done a OPT hyper correction system review on a local forum. The most comments I got was "Why diddnt you tape the black plastics?". And you mr. Lowejackson you already knows why :thumb:
> 
> Im sorry now I havent done one in english version


My lack of language skills did not interfere with the enjoyment of the correction work


----------



## lowejackson

I have been playing with Bilt Hamber's Autobalm in the last few days and for some strange reason Ech20 does not seem to get on with the AB. Strange spots appear which are not easy to remove. No idea why but as the Bilt Hamber product is not so popular any more it probably will not impact on many but I report it as they do not seem to like each other.

On the plus side, Ech20 does seem to become slicker when applied to itself


----------



## gally

LJ are you applying the echo over the initial base of AB? I suppose not all products will work with each other. 

I need a QD to go with my cquartz detail coming up and want to keep cquartz doing its thing opposed to reload so I'm hoping echo is the answer as I love having a wipe down product.


----------



## lowejackson

gally said:


> LJ are you applying the echo over the initial base of AB? I suppose not all products will work with each other.
> 
> I need a QD to go with my cquartz detail coming up and want to keep cquartz doing its thing opposed to reload so I'm hoping echo is the answer as I love having a wipe down product.


I was playing with the AB to see if ONR would make it easier to apply and remove. The Ech20 was applied a few hours later and I have just put it down to two products which do not really like each other.

I would have thought the Ech20 would work perfectly with cquartz so I would be interested to hear your experiences. Given Ech20 seemed to responded slightly differently to Dlux compared to a waxed surface I would guess it would be very good on a coating.

As an aside, today reapplied Ech20 to the surface again testing it as a waterless wash and it is clear the surface does seem to become slicker on a second application.


----------



## sm81

Do I need second Buff if using as a Qd? Wolf's Mean Green wash+Ech2o Qd?


----------



## A&J

If Ech2o hazes then yes.


----------



## tosh

A&J said:


> I think we have come to the same conclusion. Ech2o is a great lubricated cleaner but the haziness in the end adds just another step which should not be needed.
> 
> I dont know but you guys but the sealant part isnt doing much for me. No altered water behaviour or anything.


I'd agree with that

If you aren't used to going over the car again with QD, then the post dry haze will mean that you have to. I don't have to buff again after drying with ONR.

I used a 1:15 QD strength of Ech2o, and that was too strong; I'll try 1:20 next time.

LJ: I'll send you some ONR W+W (green) to try as a comparison.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xtzc

I just wash the whole car before drying. So it doesnt add another step but lets me keep the workflow I am in. With other products I wash a panel then dry and go to the next one. With ech2o drying is my last step even if the solution dried on the paint I have no problem buffing it to a steakfree finish.


----------



## A&J

xtzc said:


> I just wash the whole car before drying. So it doesnt add another step but lets me keep the workflow I am in. With other products I wash a panel then dry and go to the next one. With ech2o drying is my last step even if the solution dried on the paint I have no problem buffing it to a steakfree finish.


Maybe that is the way to use ech2o...wash the entire car and then go back and buff whats left.


----------



## lowejackson

A&J said:


> ......I dont know but you guys but the sealant part isnt doing much for me. No altered water behaviour or anything.


During the week I thought the beading looked quite different to my normal OPT products so I cleaned half the boot lid with GPS and wiped off with OCW. Rained a lot since then and the beading is only very slightly different. I guess this means your observations are correct and I probably should take more notice of beading on my car.


----------



## alan hanson

hello all, will i be ok to use ONR then BSD after? cant see any issues its been 3 odd years i think since using ONR but fancy returning back. back then it was just ONR in a bucket and a z sponge guessing thats all changed as i see peeps using spray bottles etc......


----------



## lowejackson

alan hanson said:


> hello all, will i be ok to use ONR then BSD after? cant see any issues its been 3 odd years i think since using ONR but fancy returning back. back then it was just ONR in a bucket and a z sponge guessing thats all changed as i see peeps using spray bottles etc......


Alan, no problem using ONR after Echo20. Washed the boot lid today as some birds had been using it for target practice. Washing with ONR I could not tell any difference between the CarPro side and the OPT side


----------



## A&J

alan hanson said:


> hello all, will i be ok to use ONR then BSD after? cant see any issues its been 3 odd years i think since using ONR but fancy returning back. back then it was just ONR in a bucket and a z sponge guessing thats all changed as i see peeps using spray bottles etc......


Yes you can use BSD after ONR wash without issue.


----------



## lowejackson

This has probably a limited interest but will post it anyway. For years I have been using ONR to help polish my shoes. Recently been playing with Ech20, ONRWW and D114. Without doubt the Ech20 gives the higher gloss over waxed (polished) shoes


----------



## alfa.rbt

Just used ech2o on my car as drying aid (car has kamikaze ism on it) with dillution 1:10 so rather strong mix. I'd like to add I washed and dried it in direct sunlight. Ech2o hazed very quickly and removed extremely easy and left very very smooth/slick finish! It was first time I've used it and I'm interested if and how it'll affect the coating. I hope it doesn't because ISM keeps my car clean for long time and water behaviour is stunning so I don't want to loose that!

Regards, Rob


----------



## Ultra

alfa.rbt said:


> Just used ech2o on my car as drying aid (car has kamikaze ism on it) with dillution 1:10 so rather strong mix. I'd like to add I washed and dried it in direct sunlight. Ech2o hazed very quickly and removed extremely easy and left very very smooth/slick finish! It was first time I've used it and I'm interested if and how it'll affect the coating. I hope it doesn't because ISM keeps my car clean for long time and water behaviour is stunning so I don't want to loose that!
> 
> Regards, Rob


I found that if you dilute it a bit weaker than you have and use filter water there is no hazing to buff away after just spray an wipe.


----------



## alfa.rbt

Ultra said:


> I found that if you dilute it a bit weaker than you have and use filter water there is no hazing to buff away after just spray an wipe.


Don't mind buffing really as it comes off with no effort at all


----------



## A&J

Ive been testing the sealant part of this product on a test panel. 
I polished the panel and wiped it with IPA. Water was flat on the panel afterwards. Then I used a waterless mix 1:5 on in and dried. I sprayed water on it and the water separated and sheeted off.

So there is some protection in this.


----------



## Ultra

A&J said:


> Ive been testing the sealant part of this product on a test panel.
> I polished the panel and wiped it with IPA. Water was flat on the panel afterwards. Then I used a waterless mix 1:5 on in and dried. I sprayed water on it and the water separated and sheeted off.
> 
> So there is some protection in this.


What was you expecting ?


----------



## A&J

I used it before on my car and diddnt notice any significant or altered water behavior.

That's why the test.


----------



## Ultra

My first impressions mirror that but it does what i want it to without fuss.


----------



## alfa.rbt

A&J said:


> I used it before on my car and diddnt notice any significant or altered water behavior.
> 
> That's why the test.


That's what I was hoping for. I'm getting Overcoat for maintaining ISM and want ech2o to be just a drying aid without affecting water behaviour!


----------



## alfa.rbt

A&J said:


> Ive been testing the sealant part of this product on a test panel.
> I polished the panel and wiped it with IPA. Water was flat on the panel afterwards. Then I used a waterless mix 1:5 on in and dried. I sprayed water on it and the water separated and sheeted off.
> 
> So there is some protection in this.


 I'm using it in 1:10 ratio but perhaps I'll dilute it a bit more.


----------



## A&J

Im sure it wont make a lot of difference!


----------



## DanielRM

I can't get the dilution rate correct for a QD, it's too hazy...
I've tried both website and bottle dilutions (they are different).


----------



## tosh

DanielRM said:


> I can't get the dilution rate correct for a QD, it's too hazy...
> I've tried both website and bottle dilutions (they are different).


I had to go up to 1:20 - try 1:15 and work up


----------



## DanielRM

tosh said:


> I had to go up to 1:20 - try 1:15 and work up


Thank you. I've read somewhere in this forum (can't find it) that you can mix this and Hydro2(Lite) with water and make a very good QD.


----------



## tosh

DanielRM said:


> Thank you. I've read somewhere in this forum (can't find it) that you can mix this and Hydro2(Lite) with water and make a very good QD.


It needs to be shocked off with water, so I don't think so

You can apply using spray and buff though; but it's a spray Sealant and not a QD (I.e. It doesn't having any cleaning ability)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tosh

DanielRM said:


> Thank you. I've read somewhere in this forum (can't find it) that you can mix this and Hydro2(Lite) with water and make a very good QD.


Sorry, read it again
There are threads talking about mixing it with Reload not Hydro2
Try mixing up a QD 500ml bottle of Ech2o and adding 30ml of Reload
(I haven't tried it)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DanielRM

tosh said:


> Sorry, read it again
> There are threads talking about mixing it with Reload not Hydro2
> Try mixing up a QD 500ml bottle of Ech2o and adding 30ml of Reload
> (I haven't tried it)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Is Reload too much different from Hydro2(Lite) ?


----------



## MAUI

DanielRM said:


> Is Reload too much different from Hydro2(Lite) ?


Completely different product.


----------



## DanielRM

MAUI said:


> Completely different product.


Thanks. I know they're both sealants so I thought they could be similar in this kind of mixture.


----------



## DanielRM

The CarPro guys could help me a bit, after all I'm using both of their products :thumb:


----------



## tosh

DanielRM said:


> The CarPro guys could help me a bit, after all I'm using both of their products :thumb:


This isn't the CarPro forum... try there?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sm81

I don't see much of haze after wash? How much it should leave it? My car Color is dark blue metallic


----------



## A&J

sm81 said:


> I don't see much of haze after wash? How much it should leave it? My car Color is dark blue metallic


On a dark blue you should be able to see it! If you dont see it than you sir are a Master in car drying :lol: :thumb:


----------



## MAUI

A&J said:


> On a dark blue you should be able to see it! If you dont see it than you sir are a Master in car drying :lol: :thumb:


Don't you do a final wipe which should get rid of any hazing.


----------



## A&J

Well I have to with ech2o...which I dont like coz its another step I have to apply to my wash&dry routine. I dont have to do that with other products.


----------



## MAUI

A&J said:


> Well I have to with ech2o...which I dont like coz its another step I have to apply to my wash&dry routine. I dont have to do that with other products.


One way to solve that problem, is don't use it.:wave:


----------



## Kevster240

Interesting I'm undecided on this or onr.


----------



## bigbruiser

Kevster240 said:


> Interesting I'm undecided on this or onr.


I was in the same boat, i went with echo i would not buy it again go ONR :thumb:


----------



## Kevster240

bigbruiser said:


> I was in the same boat, i went with echo i would not buy it again go ONR :thumb:


Oh ok , what's the reason ?


----------

